# Firmware build v8.1 2018.28.1 7d0461c (8/6/2018)



## markrodg (Apr 9, 2016)

Just received this update. Looks to be only minor updates.


----------



## y6000 (Oct 4, 2017)

Just did update to this 3min ago, going to check detail.


----------



## CleanEV (May 17, 2018)

As of 22 minutes ago my phone notification suggest that I have new software update available. Upon checking teslafi there are 8 cars already hosting this with three Model 3s. I cannot update as mine is at service center. Wonder what new features are?


----------



## Chris350 (Aug 8, 2017)

I'm in the same boat..... Car is at the service center until (maybe) tomorrow....

Dropped it off Friday (8/3) to get some of the delivery issues addressed....
Headlight bulge (both)
Driver headlight scratched (replacing - couldn't buff out)
Passenger headlight not seated properly
Cracked driver side tailight
Driver stalk replaced (plastic peeling)
Hood misaligned
Truck hood misaligned

So, the notifications for the update are driving me crazy.....


----------



## Derik (Jul 26, 2017)

Just when you think you finally caught up from 21.9!


----------



## ETC SS M3 (Mar 25, 2018)

Got notice of 2018.28.1 install this morning. Car is at SvC for minor issues. Showing up on Teslafi 16xxx.


----------



## coredumperror (Mar 23, 2018)

The service center where my car is currently interred has updated my Model 3 to 2018.28.1 7d0461c, but obviously I can't see it for myself.


----------



## agastya (Apr 17, 2018)

Processed the update earlier this evening after connecting to WiFi at home. 
" This release contains minor improvements and bug fixes"

Hopefully it did not (try to) 'fix' things that were not broken.


----------



## sduck (Nov 23, 2017)

I just signed up at teslafi, and within moments got notice (on my phone) that I had an update. Coincidence? I don't know. I'm on 24.1. So I ran down to the car, and checked the box to install at 2 AM, and didn't even notice which version it was going to be. Is there any way to find out besides waiting until tomorrow?


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Update available but I’m too tired to go to the car. Fingers crossed that it’s 28.1 slipping the 26.x range.


----------



## L0UD0G (Jun 10, 2018)

Updating now! Hopefully this is the latest! I'm coming from 24.7.


----------



## GRiMm-V- (Apr 27, 2018)

Updated to 28.1 from 24.7 about 10 minutes ago. Been waiting for the locking beep for a while!


----------



## George40 (Sep 1, 2017)

Updated to 28.1, no major changes since version 24


----------



## KFORE (May 19, 2018)

I seriously feel I'll never leave 21.9


----------



## PcGuy (May 30, 2017)

Went from 24.8 to 28.1. Obviously now have lock confirmations via horn. Only other thing i noticed was that my phone key is now listed first instead of last!


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

George40 said:


> Updated to 28.1, no major changes since version 24


This adds the audible beep on door lock when you walk away from the car.


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

Got the notice this morning! Updated. Nothing new in this one EXCEPT its all new to me as I was stuck on 24.8. Ok well at least the lock beep will be new. I hope to try it after everyone else is awake.
Also hope this clears up the BT echo.






























And new ARTWORK! Actually like this better!


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Finally got an update fast this time around!


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

My MAC address has reappeared in the UI again


----------



## G0GR33N (Apr 20, 2018)

I have been on 26.1 for the longest time


----------



## G0GR33N (Apr 20, 2018)

G0GR33N said:


> I have been on 26.1 for the longest time


Although I must say that this (26.1) has been pretty stable for me! But, I don't mind it getting better


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

LUXMAN said:


> Got the notice this morning! Updated. Nothing new in this one EXCEPT its all new to me as I was stuck on 24.8. Ok well at least the lock beep will be new. I hope to try it after everyone else is awake.
> Also hope this clears up the BT echo.
> View attachment 12855
> View attachment 12854
> ...


That is the beauty of the honk on lock, it is just enough for you to know. Bedrooms next to the garage might hear it, but by the time I've closed the door and come in the house it is just a nice chirp. The dogs don't even bark at it, which is my indicator that it's not too loud or annoying, if it were, they would be barking.

Also in a parking lot I'm usually 15 to 20 steps away and I have to stop and think was that my car I heard. Getting used to it, but it is not loud.


----------



## Promo714 (Jul 7, 2018)

Mine updated from 18.16. I picked the car up on 7/24 and that was the version at delivery.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

Got a software update notification around 1am last night. Woke up with another dozen notifications. Keep getting another one every hour or two. OK TESLA, I GET IT! Have some patience!!  Will update tonight!


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

28.1 has hit 65 cars today already. The key is it is rolling to all models, S and X too. The majority have been 3's with 52, but they look to be back on a unified release.


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

GDN said:


> That is the beauty of the honk on lock, it is just enough for you to know. Bedrooms next t to the garage might hear it, but by the time I've closed the door and come in the house it is just a nice chirp. The dogs don't even bark at it, which is my indicator that it's not too loud or annoying, if it were, they would be barking.
> 
> Also in a parking lot I'm usually 15 to 20 steps away and I have to stop and think was that my car I heard. Getting used to it, but it is not loud.


Cool. I gotta wait little longer to try it in the garage as the boy worked last night and didn't get home til late. 
Maybe I will try it anyway to get him outta bed


----------



## tivoboy (Mar 24, 2017)

Wow no update for a while now many weeks was stuck on 24.8 and now I get 28.1 early. Must have done something right. I was pretty happy with 24.8 though. No drain. Hopefully this helps with the Bluetooth phone echo issue.


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

LUXMAN said:


> Cool. I gotta wait little longer to try it in the garage as the boy worked last night and didn't get home til late.
> Maybe I will try it anyway to get him outta bed


Well, I tried the horn and the boy is still asleep! so must be good. HA!


----------



## sharmagee (Jul 27, 2018)

Finally got my first update to 2018.28.1 since delivery. 
My car was on the archaic 2018.16.1 at delivery on 7/22.


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> My MAC address has reappeared in the UI again


Humm. My says Not Available


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

LUXMAN said:


> Well, I tried the horn and the boy is still asleep! so must be good. HA!


Man you had patience waiting this long. I would have had to try and just apologize later. 

I'm one of those crazies. The world stops until the new software is installed and tested.

I was very disappointed that @JWardell didnt get up at 1 am to start his install.

On the serious side of this Tesla knows 100% the status of the car and prevent it while driving etc. I really wish they would give the option to start the SW install remotely.


----------



## thebrux (Jul 31, 2017)

tivoboy said:


> Wow no update for a while now many weeks was stuck on 24.8 and now I get 28.1 early. Must have done something right. I was pretty happy with 24.8 though. No drain. Hopefully this helps with the Bluetooth phone echo issue.


I installed 28.1 last night (was on 24.7 from delivery 7/13) and the first thing I did was make a phone call over bluetooth... The echo is still there


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2016)

Someone on Reddit was told by a Tesla person (on the phone, not in a store, so it's marginally more credible, possibly, maybe) that they try to limit updates if possible to about 1 a month. My car at first got fairly frequent updates (pretty noticeable bugs drove that, I'd guess), then for the last 3 updates they have slowed to every 3-4 weeks.
​
Software Version Date Installed
2018.28.1 7d0461c0 *8/07/2018* 10:12 PM
2018.24.7 d133af30 *7/11/2018* 10:11 AM
2018.21.9 75bdbc110 *6/12/2018* 7:16 PM
2018.18.13 6a8a06e0 *5/25/2018* 8:54 PM
2018.18.3 04dfd3c0 *5/17/2018* 12:36 PM
2018.16.2 43040e60 *5/16/2018* 12:00 PM
2018.14.13 9e3b7ff0 * 4/20/2018* 9:28 AM
2018.12.1 b39b7590 *4/13/2018* 12:47 PM
2018.10.5 342f4e30 * 4/12/2018* 3:18 AM​


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2016)

2018.28.1 now indicates which key is "Active" for the drive.


----------



## tivoboy (Mar 24, 2017)

thebrux said:


> I installed 28.1 last night (was on 24.7 from delivery 7/13) and the first thing I did was make a phone call over bluetooth... The echo is still there


Son of b.


----------



## OneSixtyToOne (Apr 17, 2017)

KFORE said:


> I seriously feel I'll never leave 21.9


There is hope. Just updated from 21.9 to 28.1


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

LUXMAN said:


> Humm. My says Not Available


Tesla does not want you to know


----------



## Saminlala (Aug 8, 2018)

thebrux said:


> I installed 28.1 last night (was on 24.7 from delivery 7/13) and the first thing I did was make a phone call over bluetooth... The echo is still there


As someone who uses their car phone a lot, (iphone X), that's really annoying news and something that should get address asap. It renders that BT basically useless...


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

Saminlala said:


> As someone who uses their car phone a lot, (iphone X), that's really annoying news and something that should get address asap. It renders that BT basically useless...


I've made 2 calls with 28.1 today. The second to specifically test for the BT echo and so far it is NOT happening to me


----------



## Saminlala (Aug 8, 2018)

LUXMAN said:


> I've made 2 calls with 28.1 today. The second to specifically test for the BT echo and so far it is NOT happening to me


Well that makes me want to go to my car and try... To the bat cave!


----------



## Saminlala (Aug 8, 2018)

Saminlala said:


> Well that makes me want to go to my car and try... To the bat cave!


Guess what? No echo. Now it's been on and off (there was echo yesterday) but I made two calls and nothing. SO, hopefully, it's all cleared up. Now, about that calendar sync...


----------



## NJturtlePower (Dec 19, 2017)

Got my 1st software update notification this morning since delivery on 7/13/18.

Will install later tonight, 24.7 to 28.1


----------



## Rich M (Jul 28, 2017)

Finally! 21.9 --> 28.1 last night. The notification popped up at like 4 AM. Fortunately I am a night owl.
I set my cabin overheat, summon, and beep on lock parameters, now I just need somewhere to go.


----------



## PatrickM (Oct 3, 2017)

I got 28.1 this morning. I'm coming up from 21.9 which I got in June.


----------



## NJturtlePower (Dec 19, 2017)

Saminlala said:


> Guess what? No echo. Now it's been on and off (there was echo yesterday) but I made two calls and nothing. SO, hopefully, it's all cleared up. Now, about that calendar sync...


I've never had an echo on 24.7 with my iPhone 8.

Maybe it's more hardware specific in the phones or Model 3 VIN ranges?


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

I have noticed that the app wakes the car remarkably fast in 28.1 as compared to all previous versions!


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

GDN said:


> I was very disappointed that @JWardell didnt get up at 1 am to start his install.


I absolutely would have, but my wife was taking the car today and I want to make sure I am the guinea pig!



John said:


> Someone on Reddit was told by a Tesla person (on the phone, not in a store, so it's marginally more credible, possibly, maybe) that they try to limit updates if possible to about 1 a month. My car at first got fairly frequent updates (pretty noticeable bugs drove that, I'd guess), then for the last 3 updates they have slowed to every 3-4 weeks.


This is why I'm half tempted not to update, in case it delays me from getting v9 which should be here in 2 weeks or so.
HALF tempted. You know I don't have the patience!


----------



## GRiMm-V- (Apr 27, 2018)

Hearing the sweet beep sound as I walk away was just what I needed.
Craning my neck as I walk backwards was not what i wanted to do, every time I park somewhere, especially when a couple of times it didn't autolock.


----------



## KFORE (May 19, 2018)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I have noticed that the app wakes the car remarkably fast in 28.1 as compared to all previous versions!


I think is because the car is staying online (not asleep). I've noticed this as well, but my car hasn't been sleeping since the update so far (2 hours ago).


----------



## RIP_OPEC (Jul 15, 2018)

KFORE said:


> I think is because the car is staying online (not asleep). I've noticed this as well, but my car hasn't been sleeping since the update so far (2 hours ago).


I'm having the waking up issue with app too, and am installing the new update. I asked the service center to push 28.1 and I received it within 2 minutes, very good service.


----------



## ateslik (Apr 13, 2018)

PatrickM said:


> I got 28.1 this morning. I'm coming up from 21.9 which I got in June.


same here. finally! Yay!


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Here is something to note and I’ve not tracked this closely, but simple observations since being on 26.1 (I know that is a different thread but I think this applies). So just after updating to 26.1 the car would connect to WiFi for about 10 minutes and then disconnect for about 20. That was a pretty well defined cycle the first few days. 

I noticed a few days ago the car now connects for just about one minute and sleeps for about 30 restartting the cycle. So although it wasn’t a SW release (I’m still on 26.1) they have pushed a config file of sorts that controls wake and sleep time for WiFi. I figure they can do the same for other types of sleep cycles as well. 

So far I’m only able to monitor connect and disconnect but not the amount of bandwidth it uses, but the other noticeable piece of information is after the car is driven and then comes back home the next connection can last several hours. I’ve seen upwards of 3 hours. So I figure it is uploading logs and videos and is sending all of that info back to the mothership.


----------



## OrangeJulius (Jan 19, 2018)

Sitting in the car now as the software update is “in progress”. All kinds of things are happening. Headlights have gone on and off several times, Assorted clicks and whirrs. I think I saw the puddle lights flash one time. Radio just came on. 
The adventure continues.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

OrangeJulius said:


> Sitting in the car now as the software update is "in progress". All kinds of things are happening. Headlights have gone on and off several times, Assorted clicks and whirrs. I think I saw the puddle lights flash one time. Radio just came on.
> The adventure continues.


Don't be tempted to do anything while it is in progress. I don't have specific examples but I've heard of people sitting in the car and having problems with updates because they were in the car. I don't think Tesla specifically warns against it, but just don't interrupt it in any way. It makes adjustments and tests sensors. You are very much better off not being in the car during the update.


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)




----------



## RIP_OPEC (Jul 15, 2018)

aquadoggie said:


> Tesla called me back today and said nothing wrong with my updates so I just have to wait. Said they couldn't push it. I'll be on 18.3 forever. I GUESS THIS IS ME NOW!


Yeah, they won't push the update unless you have a legitimate reason. In my case, it was in hope of fixing the waking up issue.

I believe Tesla has fixed the waking up issue in this update. Normally for me, it says "waking up" for a minute then gives an error and never connects, even after retrying a 100 times. Just now, I was able to wake it up successfully. I'll know for sure later tonight when it's colder, as the Cabin Overheat Protection won't have any influence on keeping it awake.


----------



## RIP_OPEC (Jul 15, 2018)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I have noticed that the app wakes the car remarkably fast in 28.1 as compared to all previous versions!


So far so good for me too, connects fast and reliably like the Model S.


----------



## mkg3 (May 25, 2017)

I did it this update this morning. Said it will take about 45 min to complete. 

The actual update was done in few minutes but the checking out the system after update took about 20~30 minutes. I wasn't watching and doing other things while the car was in the garage doing its thing.

So far so good. No false windshield washer fluid message and the homelinnk works like its supposed to.

Also I've noticed that my W/mi has decreased by a noticeable some but its probably my imagination and perhaps the particular road/grade I was on at the time.


----------



## OrangeJulius (Jan 19, 2018)

GDN said:


> Don't be tempted to do anything while it is in progress. I don't have specific examples but I've heard of people sitting in the car and having problems with updates because they were in the car. I don't think Tesla specifically warns against it, but just don't interrupt it in any way. It makes adjustments and tests sensors. You are very much better off not being in the car during the update.


I just sat there and watched the show. Install completed successfully.
No issues whatsoever.


----------



## aquadoggie (Feb 23, 2018)

RIP_OPEC said:


> Yeah, they won't push the update unless you have a legitimate reason. In my case, it was in hope of fixing the waking up issue.
> 
> I believe Tesla has fixed the waking up issue in this update. Normally for me, it says "waking up" for a minute then gives an error and never connects, even after retrying a 100 times. Just now, I was able to wake it up successfully. I'll know for sure later tonight when it's colder, as the Cabin Overheat Protection won't have any influence on keeping it awake.


My legitimate reason is I paid a lot o money for this car and I expect updates to come in a timely fashion. Seriously though, I could get it into the service center for a couple of ticky tack issues (A pillar bulge, tire pressure sensors seem to be off), but I don't know if it's worth it to use that as a backdoor into getting an update pushed.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

OrangeJulius said:


> I just sat there and watched the show. Install completed successfully.
> No issues whatsoever.


You would sweat to death in Florida when the A/C cuts out. Did it once and never again. I'll gladly wait for my phone to buzz when it's done


----------



## LucyferSam (Sep 13, 2017)

Just got this update and installed it this afternoon, coming from 21.9. Did a quick scan on the off chance they'd done anything to improve USB playback, no obvious changes (really, really hope V9 gives a real music player...). Will have to test other things like summon later.


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

I read on Reddit that there is a speed limit report function now. So if there is an incorrect speed limit you can tap it and report it? anyone try this how does it work?
also, I read there is a volume based on speed for the stereo as well.
Has anyone experienced either of these 2 things?
Also not really worried about this update I'm waiting for v9.


----------



## GRiMm-V- (Apr 27, 2018)

Minor bug... Looks like the update partially wiped my favorites for the radio. I could see them but all greyed out. I could manually select the station though. I had to unfavorite each station and choose it again and everything showed up as usual.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

relidtm said:


> I read on Reddit that there is a speed limit report function now. So if there is an incorrect speed limit you can tap it and report it? anyone try this how does it work?
> also, I read there is a volume based on speed for the stereo as well.
> Has anyone experienced either of these 2 things?
> Also not really worried about this update I'm waiting for v9.


I don't see either of those 2 things...


----------



## 350VDC (May 20, 2018)

aquadoggie said:


> I'll be on 18.3 forever. I GUESS THIS IS ME NOW!


Find a reason to get your car into the service center. 18.3 is several months old and you paid the same we all did for our cars so you should be having the same experiences. It seems different Tesla employees say and do different things so there is no cohesive policy.
I was stuck at 21.9 for the longest time and only got an update to 26.3 after I took my car to the SC.


----------



## KFORE (May 19, 2018)

Coming from 21.9, 28.1's AP feels _much _smoother. If this is before V9, I cannot wait for V9's AP updates!


----------



## littlD (Apr 17, 2016)

GDN said:


> Don't be tempted to do anything while it is in progress. I don't have specific examples but I've heard of people sitting in the car and having problems with updates because they were in the car. I don't think Tesla specifically warns against it, but just don't interrupt it in any way. It makes adjustments and tests sensors. You are very much better off not being in the car during the update.


As some of you know, I succeeded in bricking Middie the first day I had her.

Whatever you do, don't freak out if the touch screen is unresponsive, and DON'T do the two scroll wheel reboot when updating!

Tale of woe if you feel tempted to reboot:
https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/life-with-middie.7044/#post-106199


----------



## littlD (Apr 17, 2016)

Oh, and it's time to start another thread, this just in from TeslaFi, already loaded on two Model 3s:


2018.28.2 e3592d920000000​


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

littlD said:


> Oh, and it's time to start another thread, this just in from TeslaFi, already loaded on two Model 3s:
> 
> 
> 2018.28.2 e3592d920000000​


I went to add it but it was already there


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

littlD said:


> As some of you know, I succeeded in bricking Middie the first day I had her.
> 
> Whatever you do, don't freak out if the touch screen is unresponsive, and DON'T do the two scroll wheel reboot when updating!
> 
> ...


Thanks for stepping up and posting, I've heard of others having small issues as well from being in the car during the update, or at least reporting weird things. I just think it best to not be in the car, even as much as I want to sit and watch, I won't.


----------



## Quicksilver (Dec 29, 2016)

Just updated tonight from 24.8 to 28.1. This screen was stuck (see below) so I did the reboot with the steering wheel buttons. Looks to be back to normal after it did not recognize my phone as a key so it asked me to use the key card on center console.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

That is really odd. Hope there are no residual troubles from that. What time did you get the notification that you had a SW release waiting. Many tonight, including Niko got 28.2. Just started rolling out this evening. Does your app show the new version on your phone?


----------



## Quicksilver (Dec 29, 2016)

GDN said:


> That is really odd. Hope there are no residual troubles from that. What time did you get the notification that you had a SW release waiting. Many tonight, including Niko got 28.2. Just started rolling out this evening. Does your app show the new version on your phone?


We just arrived back into town from our beach trip. I went out to install the sunglasses tray from CJ and I saw the notification to install the update. I clicked "install now" and went to unpack our luggage, etc... came back about 40 minutes later and saw the stuck screen. Rebooted and it shows 28.1. I also updated my Tesla app on my iPhone and now it shows 28.1. During the stuck screen period, it showed 24.8. I also hope no residual issues will pop up.

I think if you were on 26.x, you'll get 28.2...just my guess.


----------



## Quicksilver (Dec 29, 2016)

Quicksilver said:


> We just arrived back into town from our beach trip. I went out to install the sunglasses tray from CJ and I saw the notification to install the update. I clicked "install now" and went to unpack our luggage, etc... came back about 40 minutes later and saw the stuck screen. Rebooted and it shows 28.1. I also updated my Tesla app on my iPhone and now it shows 28.1. During the stuck screen period, it showed 24.8. I also hope no residual issues will pop up.
> 
> I think if you were on 26.x, you'll get 28.2...just my guess.


Edit: I may reboot Quicksilver one more time before driving it tomorrow.


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

Updated last night as well, came out today and it had disconnected my phone as key. Did the bluetooth trick (turn off, turn on) and it reconnected. A very very minor inconvenience but wanted to give a heads up. (Also, probably a moot point as 28.2 started rolling out yesterday!)


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

The backup camera comes up immediately for me where as previous versions (up to 24.8 for me) seemed to have a few second delay with a black screen.


----------



## littlD (Apr 17, 2016)

We can also see if the occasional reboot when placing the car in reverse (likely related to backup camera crashing) is also fixed, I'm on 28.2


----------



## S Madgal (Apr 30, 2018)

Applied the update yesterday - 24.1 > 28.1. Was experiencing significant battery drain with 24.1 - hopefully, this is fixed now.


----------



## mkg3 (May 25, 2017)

Quicksilver said:


> Just updated tonight from 24.8 to 28.1. This screen was stuck (see below) so I did the reboot with the steering wheel buttons. Looks to be back to normal after it did not recognize my phone as a key so it asked me to use the key card on center console.
> 
> View attachment 12896


This exact process took about 20~30. minutes.

By rebooting, you might have interrupted the process.

Hope it defaults back to the previous state (24.8) and can start all over again.


----------



## littlD (Apr 17, 2016)

mkg3 said:


> This exact process took about 20~30. minutes.
> 
> By rebooting, you might have interrupted the process.
> 
> Hope it defaults back to the previous state (24.8) and can start all over again.


I can confirm that, if firmware was still loading, you did and at least you didn't brick your car like I did.

I tried to remind others about this (look at earlier post)


----------



## Jimmy Bosse (May 16, 2018)

I just received 28.1 yesterday around 9am. Was on 24.8.


----------



## RIP_OPEC (Jul 15, 2018)

aquadoggie said:


> My legitimate reason is I paid a lot o money for this car and I expect updates to come in a timely fashion. Seriously though, I could get it into the service center for a couple of ticky tack issues (A pillar bulge, tire pressure sensors seem to be off), but I don't know if it's worth it to use that as a backdoor into getting an update pushed.


Wait for v9 to get those things fixed, which is 3 weeks away (elon standard time)


----------



## RIP_OPEC (Jul 15, 2018)

Update: 28.1 does not fix the waking up issue. In my garage the signal strength is good and I can always connect if the A/C is running. If A/C is not running, it hibernates.

A few mentioned Autopilot improvements, will test it later, hopefully fixing the centering between the exit ramp and right lane, then abrupt turn left, back to the original lane when it sees the lane markings.


----------



## NJturtlePower (Dec 19, 2017)

NJturtlePower said:


> Got my 1st software update notification this morning since delivery on 7/13/18.
> 
> Will install later tonight, 24.7 to 28.1


So did my 28.1 install last night, nothing special added coming from 24.7 besides the "walk away beep", love that. 

But now I have three side effects noticed so far as a TeslaFi since Day-1 user:

Idle drain seems to be reduced by about 50% per hour based on previous data logs/day. *That's the good one!
Car does not seem to want to enter sleep mode as it did before usually after 30min of being parked per my TeslaFi settings.
I've had several "Offline" notifications already today via TeslaFi that I've never seen in the past AND the Tesla widget on my iPhone 8 reports "Please Open App" which does bring the car back online, but not sure why it's offline in the first place.


----------



## Nikola (Apr 4, 2016)

My Model 3 got upgraded from 21.9 to 28.1 last night. This added Cabin Overheat Protection, which seems to wake up the car several times during the day (to cool the cabin off). As a result the app shows the car not sleeping as much as it used to do.

I'm able to leave the car plugged in during the day so I don't mind the Cabin Overheat Protection kicking in, but for others this might appear to increase so-called "vampire drain".


----------



## NJturtlePower (Dec 19, 2017)

Nikola said:


> My Model 3 got upgraded from 21.9 to 28.1 last night. This added Cabin Overheat Protection, which seems to wake up the car several times during the day (to cool the cabin off). As a result the app shows the car not sleeping as much as it used to do.
> 
> I'm able to leave the car plugged in during the day so I don't mind the Cabin Overheat Protection kicking in, but for others this might appear to increase so-called "vampire drain".


Yes, COP has been known to cause additional drain, fan only mode might be a decent compromise for some, but still will prevent sleep.

I've had mine off per TeslaFi since day-1, I just pre-cool the car 5-min before I walk out.


----------



## Quicksilver (Dec 29, 2016)

mkg3 said:


> This exact process took about 20~30. minutes.
> 
> By rebooting, you might have interrupted the process.
> 
> Hope it defaults back to the previous state (24.8) and can start all over again.


Well, I rebooted again this morning and took a drive and everything seams fine...crossing fingers.


----------



## SalisburySam (Jun 6, 2018)

My first bit of disappointment with my Model 3: my first software upgrade didn’t go flawlessly.

Yesterday I got my first upgrade notice, to v28.1, about 2:00pm and I set the upgrade for 4:00pm. On time, the upgrade kicked off and I was messaged it was complete at 4:13pm, only thirteen minutes later. Today I had a 120-mile trip and the key elements of the car worked well, including all the EAP stuff all of which worked well with the previous version (24.8, the version I received at delivery 7/19/18). What DIDN”T work, however, was all of the voice commands (audio, navigation, calling), and the map had no traffic information and displayed no roads at all...just a bold blue line that was the route itself.

Thank you forum members who mentioned rebooting the software. Before contacting Tesla, I parked the car in the garage after the trip and tried my first-ever reboot. With foot on brake and simultaneously pressing both scroll wheels, the system rebooted. After the 60-second or so reboot, a short drive confirmed the map was working properly as was the voice commands.

Please, please don’t tell me Tesla has hired software developers from the Microsoft Windows development team. I was hoping user reboots were anachronisms today. But nay.


----------



## Rich M (Jul 28, 2017)

Noticing with 28.1 I need a bit less force on the wheel to keep autopilot happy than I did in 21.9.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

SalisburySam said:


> My first bit of disappointment with my Model 3: my first software upgrade didn't go flawlessly.
> 
> Yesterday I got my first upgrade notice, to v28.1, about 2:00pm and I set the upgrade for 4:00pm. On time, the upgrade kicked off and I was messaged it was complete at 4:13pm, only thirteen minutes later. Today I had a 120-mile trip and the key elements of the car worked well, including all the EAP stuff all of which worked well with the previous version (24.8, the version I received at delivery 7/19/18). What DIDN"T work, however, was all of the voice commands (audio, navigation, calling), and the map had no traffic information and displayed no roads at all...just a bold blue line that was the route itself.
> 
> ...


You can do that reboot driving down the road as well. Don't put your foot on the brake obviously, you don't need that part of the reboot. The car will drive just fine while it is rebooting.


----------



## quadmasta (Jul 24, 2018)

Wipers work _*way*_ better on auto after this update. I wish they'd give a slider adjustment for sensitivity though.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Autopilot merged properly for me this morning. Not “luck”, but properly. You could see the screen pick up the active follow car coming in slowly from the side. Very impressed!

Will test it a little more to make sure it wasn’t a fluke and then put together a video assuming it’s still good!


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Autopilot merged properly for me this morning. Not "luck", but properly. You could see the screen pick up the active follow car *coming in slowly from the side*. Very impressed!


If the car was close and speeds were similar, the ultrasonic sensors should pick it up and prevent you from merging into the car.

But if the car is approaching quickly from farther behind, autopilot will not detect that. I haven't heard of autopilot making use of any of the rear-facing cameras yet.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

garsh said:


> If the car was close and speeds were similar, the ultrasonic sensors should pick it up and prevent you from merging into the car.
> 
> But if the car is approaching quickly from farther behind, autopilot will not detect that. I haven't heard of autopilot making use of any of the rear-facing cameras yet.


Right, I should have clarified it was the follow car that I was paying close attention to. On previous versions the car would say locked on the original follow car even as a new car was slowly creeping in. Today I noticed the car detect and switch follow cars and give room for the new follow car to merge in.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

I'm happy to report that while we had bluetooth phone call audio issues on 24.8, I just called my wife this morning and both sides were the absolute clearest best sounding audio I've ever heard from a car. Sample size of one call, but hopefully this means 28.1 fixed this for good.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Right, I should have clarified it was the follow car that I was paying close attention to. On previous versions the car would say locked on the original follow car even as a new car was slowly creeping in. Today I noticed the car detect and switch follow cars and give room for the new follow car to merge in.


Ah, I see.
I hadn't heard of it doing a "pre-switch" of the follow-car before, so that does sound like a nice improvement.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Autopilot merged properly for me this morning. Not "luck", but properly. You could see the screen pick up the active follow car coming in slowly from the side. Very impressed!
> 
> Will test it a little more to make sure it wasn't a fluke and then put together a video assuming it's still good!


Did you use your blinker to indicate your merge while on the on ramp and that help trigger the process? Or truly you think it knew it was merging from the maps and indicators? Or both?


----------



## NJturtlePower (Dec 19, 2017)

NJturtlePower said:


> So did my 28.1 install last night, nothing special added coming from 24.7 besides the "walk away beep", love that.
> 
> But now I have three side effects noticed so far as a TeslaFi since Day-1 user:
> 
> ...


Just received the following message from James at TeslaFi in case anybody has experiences similar to mine described above...

_Hi,_

_Unfortunately TeslaFi can't make the car sleep. It can only pause polling to try to let it sleep but it's up the Tesla and car when it's ready to sleep and it seems to change with the model 3 on each firmware release._

_I would make sure you have cabin overheat turned off. I would also recommend not using the Tesla widget since every time you view it the car will 'wake up' and the clock could start all over on when it's ready to sleep._

_A few software versions have displayed offline when the car is idle and it may be sleeping but it's not the typical way it works. It changes from version to version so for now TeslaFi just includes this in the idle session. You can disable offline notifications within settings->notifications if you receive to many._

_Hopefully this helps._

_Thanks,_
_James_


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

GDN said:


> Did you use your blinker to indicate your merge while on the on ramp and that help trigger the process? Or truly you think it knew it was merging from the maps and indicators? Or both?


No blinker at all - but it was at low speeds rubbernecking. This spot on the highway chokes every morning where 2 lanes become 1.


----------



## PatrickM (Oct 3, 2017)

SalisburySam said:


> Thank you forum members who mentioned rebooting the software. Before contacting Tesla, I parked the car in the garage after the trip and tried my first-ever reboot. With foot on brake and simultaneously pressing both scroll wheels, the system rebooted. After the 60-second or so reboot, a short drive confirmed the map was working properly as was the voice commands.


As a veteran of 4 firmware updates from Tesla, I just do this every time. I don't know why Tesla can't reboot the car after an update, but it seems like lots of little things act weird until I reboot the car. When I got the car in Feb, my first update had the radio not working and a couple of other weird things and I called Tesla and they said to reboot - and said "just do that after every update in the future" and that fixed all my problems that day and I've always just rebooted by habit when I get in the car after an update and I've never had a repeat experience.


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2016)

Anybody else with a Slacker subscription unable to see their Streaming>Playlists?


----------



## littlD (Apr 17, 2016)

John said:


> Anybody else with a Slacker subscription unable to see their Streaming>Playlists?


Sorry, just on RadioPlus to get better audio quality, maybe others are on Premium.


----------



## NJturtlePower (Dec 19, 2017)

NJturtlePower said:


> Just received the following message from James at TeslaFi in case anybody has experiences similar to mine described above...


On to bigger and better things I guess... received update notification about 12:30am today. Looks like I'll be going from 28.1>28.5.

Hopefully this version will sleep better


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

I can't yet put my finger on it, but it seems there are some improvements to media player from USB stick in 28.1. Previous firmware would never continue playing where it left off and the car would instead start in bluetooth to phone mode. Now it seems to start where it left off playing from USB about half the time. Improvement I guess.
Still no way to randomly play all tracks from an artist.


----------



## littlD (Apr 17, 2016)

I'd just appreciate radio not switching stations on a whim after parking.

Like, switching from the KEZK HD3 station to KEZK HD1. Happens to me way too often.

I have KEZK HD3 favorited, but not HD1.

Bug report already filed.


----------



## AugustaDriver (Jul 21, 2017)

Coming from Version 26 and having just completed a 300 mile round trip I noticed that while using TACC/Autopilot that car brakes very hard, almost a panic stop when cars turn in front, going left to right. It also has started randomly braking when there is no car in front, possibly when shadows are crossing the road or the contrast of the pavement changes. I have to jump on the accelerator to prevent the car from slowing down too much and possibly getting rear ended. Anyone else notice these and are they fixed in 28.2/3?


----------



## SalisburySam (Jun 6, 2018)

AugustaDriver said:


> Coming from Version 26 and having just completed a 300 mile round trip I noticed that while using TACC/Autopilot that car brakes very hard, almost a panic stop when cars turn in front, going left to right. It also has started randomly braking when there is no car in front, possibly when shadows are crossing the road or the contrast of the pavement changes. I have to jump on the accelerator to prevent the car from slowing down too much and possibly getting rear ended. Anyone else notice these and are they fixed in 28.2/3?


I've not had the super hard braking experience in 28.1 (upgraded from 24.8), but I have noticed odd causes for braking. One is as you mention: shadows. Surprised the daylights out of me the first time or two and then I saw a pattern. When approaching a long-ish overpass, the car seems to brake at the upcoming shadow. It performs more aggressively if I'm not level but in a slight climb approaching the overpass. I don't know if it is reacting to the shadow, or the side of the overpass structure. Either way, I have to expect it and prepare to overcome (disable TACC or press the accelerator). I'd really like to see this fixed, as I'm sure unsuspecting passengers would as well.


----------



## AugustaDriver (Jul 21, 2017)

Glad to know this isn't just isolated to my car, I did end up reporting to the support email even though there are two later versions that possibly address these issues. I believe safety is paramount when driving with TACC/AP but when it stabs the brakes unexpectedly or unnecessarily I run the risk of catching the car following me unaware.



SalisburySam said:


> I've not had the super hard braking experience in 28.1 (upgraded from 24.8), but I have noticed odd causes for braking. One is as you mention: shadows. Surprised the daylights out of me the first time or two and then I saw a pattern. When approaching a long-ish overpass, the car seems to brake at the upcoming shadow. It performs more aggressively if I'm not level but in a slight climb approaching the overpass. I don't know if it is reacting to the shadow, or the side of the overpass structure. Either way, I have to expect it and prepare to overcome (disable TACC or press the accelerator). I'd really like to see this fixed, as I'm sure unsuspecting passengers would as well.


----------



## LucyferSam (Sep 13, 2017)

JWardell said:


> I can't yet put my finger on it, but it seems there are some improvements to media player from USB stick in 28.1. Previous firmware would never continue playing where it left off and the car would instead start in bluetooth to phone mode. Now it seems to start where it left off playing from USB about half the time. Improvement I guess.
> Still no way to randomly play all tracks from an artist.


Huh, my experience is the opposite, coming from 21.9 mine was successfully restarting playback over 75% of the time, and now it's down to maybe 10% if I'm lucky.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

LucyferSam said:


> Huh, my experience is the opposite, coming from 21.9 mine was successfully restarting playback over 75% of the time, and now it's down to maybe 10% if I'm lucky.


Yeah, something strange is going on, because frankly it should simply work or not work. This is a USB stick that hasn't been removed, not anything that involves complex bluetooth negotiations. But I feel like Tesla has a lower priority on media player functionality so we probably won't see decent improvements for a while yet.


----------



## OneSixtyToOne (Apr 17, 2017)

JWardell said:


> I can't yet put my finger on it, but it seems there are some improvements to media player from USB stick in 28.1. Previous firmware would never continue playing where it left off and the car would instead start in bluetooth to phone mode. Now it seems to start where it left off playing from USB about half the time. Improvement I guess.
> Still no way to randomly play all tracks from an artist.


I'm experiencing the same thing. My theory is the car is not going into full sleep as often. I think this is the heart of the USB problem. When it loses power, it loses the track/position. One thing I noticed is the RECENT list does have the USB songs, so I can restart from there at least.


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

BT Echo came back yesterday 
So much for this update fixing it.
I got a whole week of Echo free BT.
Now it doesn't bother me mind you, but my wife on the other end gets annoyed....hummmmmmm… why are we asking this to be fixed again?


----------



## MGallo (Oct 29, 2016)

markrodg said:


> NewAccording to Teslafi, Jarvis


Wait, what? Your car is named Jarvis too? Copycat!



relidtm said:


> Whats funny is when it upgraded to 9.0 the other day


I'm guessing this is a joke, or you meant 21.9. If not, you are the first person I've heard of getting 9.0 and they haven't released it yet as far as I have heard.



Brett said:


> Now when the car is locked but I have my phone on me, pushing the button on the charge handle unlocks the car, the same as if I had pulled a door handle. For me this has worked 100% since I discovered it a few days ago.


I have 28.1 and have not experienced this phenomenon. Just tried it again with phone in hand. No dice.


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

LUXMAN said:


> BT Echo came back yesterday
> So much for this update fixing it.
> I got a whole week of Echo free BT.
> Now it doesn't bother me mind you, but my wife on the other end gets annoyed....hummmmmmm… why are we asking this to be fixed again?


And I called Tesla about it and he heard the echo. Had me FORGET my phone and start over. Didn't help. He said 28.1 was supposed to fix it.


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

Another issue has cropped up this week. If I leave the car with the AC on, it won’t lock or turn the ac off. I have to do it manually from the app. Of course it worked fine when he was on the phone.


----------



## tivoboy (Mar 24, 2017)

I'm having a new issue that I haven't had since getting the car. Certainly there has been some new functionality introduced in the past few updates that COULD have created this.

Yesterday, I drove about 18 miles and parked the car with 224 miles left on it. Went into a meeting for 2.5 hours, came back out and the car was VERY cool, probably at the LO temp that the car is usually set at. Miles were down to 202. So, it would appear that the car was either still running somehow or it was still totally running the AC (which was certainly on when I was driving)

The cabin temp control is turned on since whichever update added that functionality, but AC on for cabin temp control is NOT turned on.

Outside temp was pretty low, about 80 degrees, so the car is probably 90 on the surface and probably higher in the cabin. But, I can't imagine internal temp got that high and it usually doesn't bring the temp down anywhere NEAR the LO temp setting. 

So, what happened? Did cabin temp control take over? Or is there a way to LEAVE THE CAR ON? even though it's parked, put in PARK - double park and walk away seemed to lock the car as expected.

As a comparison I was up in NAPA last week, had cabin temp control turned on (again with AC off) Outside temps were up to 94, so probably 105 in direct sunlight and I'm sure the cabin got hot. When I went to drive away after 11 hours being parked, the car had lost 6 miles total. And that was having turned on the AC about 8 minutes prior to departure and getting the cabin down to LO.


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

there is is the little fan icon selected in your app? if so it stays on for up to 12 hours i did it by accident once when loading the app.I also left my phone in my car for a few hours one time same issue 

edit I added this picture to show you what I mean


----------



## tivoboy (Mar 24, 2017)

relidtm said:


> there is is the little fan icon selected in your app? if so it stays on for up to 12 hours i did it by accident once when loading the app.I also left my phone in my car for a few hours one time same issue
> 
> edit I added this picture to show you what I mean
> 
> View attachment 13243


TFTR.. yeah, I don't really think I hit the button as I didn't open the app at all until coming back to the car. That icon isn't selected at this point either.

It COULD have happened much prior maybe, far earlier in the day or the day prior? would it have stayed on though through several uses of the car and phone as key?


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

yes, I think it does stay on I don't want to test it though lol. I think I read or watched that if you toggle it on it stays on every time for up to 12 hours until you toggle it off. I think this would be hard to test unless you wanted to kill your battery up until that time.

edit I think you lose 4+ miles per hour with the ac sitting on someone else im sure knows this depending on outside temp of course.


----------



## OneSixtyToOne (Apr 17, 2017)

tivoboy said:


> would it have stayed on though through several uses of the car and phone as key?


No it won't. It's the remote A/C setting. It will turn on for up to 12 hours to pre cool / heat the car. Once you open the car and exit it will reset when the car locks. I use it everyday before I leave work to pre cool the car. I NEVER need to go back into the app to turn it off.


----------



## tivoboy (Mar 24, 2017)

OneSixtyToOne said:


> No it won't. It's the remote A/C setting. It will turn on for up to 12 hours to pre cool / heat the car. Once you open the car and exit it will reset when the car locks. I use it everyday before I leave work to pre cool the car. I NEVER need to go back into the app to turn it off.


So, question.

There is a little FAN button on the front page of the app. To the left, isn't that the one he was talking about maybe accidentally activating? And I don't think the conditioning stops when the vehicle is opened?

If THAT one is hit, it just stays on, right? Maybe for up to 12 hours?

As for the pre-conditioning function, when one goes into CLIMATE in the app and selects a TEMP at the bottom and turns it ON. That one is for true "pre-conditioning" and that one goes off automatically when the car is opened.

Is that right?


----------



## OneSixtyToOne (Apr 17, 2017)

tivoboy said:


> So, question.
> 
> There is a little FAN button on the front page of the app. To the left, isn't that the one he was talking about maybe accidentally activating? And I don't think the conditioning stops when the vehicle is opened?
> 
> ...


Both do the same thing.

The climate screen allows you to adjust the temperature.

The fan icon is just a shortcut if you don't need to touch the temperature setting.


----------



## tivoboy (Mar 24, 2017)

OneSixtyToOne said:


> Both do the same thing.
> 
> The climate screen allows you to adjust the temperature.
> 
> The fan icon is just a shortcut if you don't need to touch the temperature setting.


good to know, but back to this case - I really can't imagine it was touched since I didn't open the app after parking?

Is there any troubleshooting that 800-TESLA could do, or just wait for it to happen again?

Is there some other setting in the console that one should check? I've already checked that cabin overheat is ON but not AC/ON.


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

thanks @OneSixtyToOne I only had it toggled on once this is good info it will save me from going into the settings during hot days at the mouse


----------



## MGallo (Oct 29, 2016)

MGallo said:


> Wait, what? Your car is named Jarvis too? Copycat!
> 
> I'm guessing this is a joke, or you meant 21.9. If not, you are the first person I've heard of getting 9.0 and they haven't released it yet as far as I have heard.
> 
> I have 28.1 and have not experienced this phenomenon. Just tried it again with phone in hand. No dice.


So I just tried the open the charge port door by pushing the button on the HPWC cable with the car locked trick and it worked! Now one caveat is that I had just woken the car up (from across the house) with my app because I was too lazy to get up and check if I had plugged in last night. The car is still locked though and I did not touch the door handles. I did have the phone in my hand.

I also had ample opportunity yesterday to test regen braking on mountain roads, highway speeds and stop and go traffic and it seemed fine to me. I even started the day with a full charge and when it said regen limited it still worked better than other times I've been full.

Now there have been a couple times when the mirrors were folded and the app showed the car as unlocked.

Most annoying is that my phone key has just plain not worked to unlock more often than not.

Now, I am on 28.1 and I know this is a 28.5 thread. I'm just posting in case anyone else had these issues that were fixed with .5.


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

MGallo said:


> I have 28.1 and have not experienced this phenomenon. Just tried it again with phone in hand. No dice.


I am also on 28.1 and I can confirm that with a J1772 attached to the car and adapter, if I have my phone in my pocket and press the button, the car unlocks and the charge port released the adapter. Maybe not perfect if you want to just take the cable out and not wake/open the car, but better than having to open the car just to take the plug and adapter out.


----------



## MGallo (Oct 29, 2016)

LUXMAN said:


> I am also on 28.1 and I can confirm that with a J1772 attached to the car and adapter, if I have my phone in my pocket and press the button, the car unlocks and the charge port released the adapter. Maybe not perfect if you want to just take the cable out and not wake/open the car, but better than having to open the car just to take the plug and adapter out.


I have never used the adapter. My experience was just using the HPWC in my garage.


----------



## OneSixtyToOne (Apr 17, 2017)

MGallo said:


> So I just tried the open the charge port door by pushing the button on the HPWC cable with the car locked trick and it worked! Now one caveat is that I had just woken the car up (from across the house) with my app because I was too lazy to get up and check if I had plugged in last night.


You do know you can have the app send notifications about charging (started, interrupted, complete)? The app and car graphic will also show if it's plugged in. No need to physically check.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

tivoboy said:


> the car was VERY cool, probably at the LO temp that the car is usually set at.


I don't understand why anyone would ever set any AC to LO. What is wrong with a temperature? Why is this even an option? Are you trying to freeze ice cream?
I find all too often people don't understand how a simple thermostat works. The AC will run full power until it reaches the actual temperature you want. Just leave it set at 68-70 and never touch it again.
No surprise it will kill the battery running a powerful AC compressor at full tilt, as commanded.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

JWardell said:


> I don't understand why anyone would ever set any AC to LO. What is wrong with a temperature? Why is this even an option? Are you trying to freeze ice cream?
> I find all too often people don't understand how a simple thermostat works. The AC will run full power until it reaches the actual temperature you want. Just leave it set at 68-70 and never touch it again.
> No surprise it will kill the battery running a powerful AC compressor at full tilt, as commanded.


My Model 3 is the first car that I have ever used auto climate control and thus I set a temperature 67-68.

On all other previous cars and early days with the Model 3 I would use manual climate control, set the temperature to Lo and then manage the fan speed.

I have to say as of late I'm inching back to considering my previous path. It's just so how in Florida that I don't think auto does a good enough job.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

JWardell said:


> I don't understand why anyone would ever set any AC to LO. What is wrong with a temperature?


Any temperature other than "low" requires a heater. It's inefficient. Maybe a Tesla is smarter, and just switches between AC and vent to maintain a lower temperature. But my Nissan wants to run the damn heater all the time.


----------



## SalisburySam (Jun 6, 2018)

JWardell said:


> I find all too often people don't understand how a simple thermostat works. The AC will run full power until it reaches the actual temperature you want. Just leave it set at 68-70 and never touch it again.


I think most people get how a thermostat works, but tend to relate automobile HVAC systems as equivalent to home systems. Generally, a home system will be one that is either on while heating or cooling, or off. Car HVAC cooling is much more flexible in that the fan is typically on all the time as is the compressor, with heat added to moderate the temp delivered. In a car automatic system, setting the temperature controls mainly the fan speed, sometimes which ducts the air emanates from, and again moderates temp by controlling heat input either from outside air or the heater. The compressor typically runs continually for cooling. By setting the automatic thermostat lower than the desired actual temperature, you increase the differential between existing and desired temperatures. That differential is used by the car's algorithm's to determine fan speed: higher the temp difference, the greater the fan speed to cool the car faster. Such features are not typically found in home systems.

Some home systems today have two-speed and even variable speed compressors to reduce operating costs and use only the speed necessary to do the job. This feature is needed to achieve the high SEER ratings some systems have. I know of no automobile compressor with these features so the car is creating max cooling constantly mitigated to a set temperature by adding heat or outside air.

Disclaimer: I'm not an HVAC guy, just an aging observer of life. Anyone with better information, please post!


----------



## Tesla Newbie (Aug 2, 2017)

My issue with the Model 3 Auto setting has nothing to do with temperature. The problem from my perspective is that the fan is too loud at higher speeds; it often overpowers the sound system. I therefore use manual settings to maintain a low fan speed even if it means the car takes longer to cool.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

garsh said:


> Any temperature other than "low" requires a heater. It's inefficient. Maybe a Tesla is smarter, and just switches between AC and vent to maintain a lower temperature. But my Nissan wants to run the damn heater all the time.


What! There's no way they are using the heater with temps well above your temperature settings!

Yes, the only annoyance with auto is the use of very high/annoying fan speeds to cool things down quickly. I think Tesla does a much better job of this than other brands which tend to keep it too high for too long. But you can certainly manually set the fan speed (and the AC toggle) while using the thermostat to manage things without any fear of heater use. This is not an ICE vehicle with coolant running through a heater core!

And yes @SalisburySam Tesla's compressor is fully variable. If you run the AC while plugged in but not charging you can watch the current start at a good 12A at full tilt then quickly drop to 8A, and slowly down to a few.


----------



## SalisburySam (Jun 6, 2018)

JWardell said:


> Tesla's compressor is fully variable. If you run the AC while plugged in but not charging you can watch the current start at a good 12A at full tilt then quickly drop to 8A, and slowly down to a few.


Didn't know that, and thanks for pointing it out. Makes me even happier with my Model 3 if that's possible.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

JWardell said:


> What! There's no way they are using the heater with temps well above your temperature settings!


I'm not sure how to parse that statement.

When running the AC compressor, how do you think you get an air temperature that's higher than the "LOW" setting?


----------



## tivoboy (Mar 24, 2017)

JWardell said:


> I don't understand why anyone would ever set any AC to LO. What is wrong with a temperature? Why is this even an option? Are you trying to freeze ice cream?
> I find all too often people don't understand how a simple thermostat works. The AC will run full power until it reaches the actual temperature you want. Just leave it set at 68-70 and never touch it again.
> No surprise it will kill the battery running a powerful AC compressor at full tilt, as commanded.


62 isn't cool enough for me sometimes, but

the broader point I was trying to resolve was the WHY? Why was it on in the first place? We've been back and forth about possibly having turned on the little fan icon in the app (but I hadn't opened the app). Could it have been turned on by accident when I finally opened it just before getting up to the car? Maybe, but that was no more than 2 minutes till I got INTO the car and it was VERY cool and as noted, had consumed 20 miles of charge in 2.5 hours.

Notably, the event hasn't occurred again, which is good.

I wish there was some setting somewhere where one could get a notification if the battery seems to be draining unnecessarily quickly so one could take action.


----------



## Tchris (Nov 22, 2017)

garsh said:


> I'm not sure how to parse that statement.
> 
> When running the AC compressor, how do you think you get an air temperature that's higher than the "LOW" setting?


I would think you would do it by reducing air flow and/or blending in outside air.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Tchris said:


> I would think you would do it by reducing air flow and/or blending in outside air.


It can't be air flow rate - that doesn't make the air a different temperature. That's just controlled by changing the fan speed, regardless of temperature selected.

It *could* be done by blending in outside air. But it generally isn't. The blending of outside air is generally controlled by the "recirculation" setting in a car. That would be a good way to avoid having to use the heater. I'd like to figure out some way to determine if Tesla is doing this, or if they're just using the heater. I know Nissan just uses the heater.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

garsh said:


> I'm not sure how to parse that statement.
> 
> When running the AC compressor, how do you think you get an air temperature that's higher than the "LOW" setting?


You turn the compressor on and off. You can certainly hear this in your home window air conditioner. ICE cars have a compressor clutch. Tesla (and probably all high voltage EVs and home inverter compressors) can run variable power to the compressor so it can run continuously at 20% power or whatever is needed.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

JWardell said:


> You turn the compressor on and off. You can certainly hear this in your home window air conditioner.


True. But I don't recall ever having a car that did so. It's not an issue for a combustion car, since heat is always available. But perhaps Tesla is doing something better.


----------



## Rich M (Jul 28, 2017)

It keeps reducing duty cycle and fan speed until the actual interior temp reaches the set point. If it's hot out that would be unlikely, since turning off the climate control for even a minute would get uncomfortable. The only time I can picture it adding heat is night time rain situation when outside temp is roughly the same as inside temp and AC is needed to keep humidity down.


----------



## @gravityrydr (Apr 12, 2016)

Just had a scare. Running in very heavy but moving traffic with just TACC on no Autosteer as I was in a construction zone. Traffic suddenly stops and the collision warning sounds and I stomped the brakes, barely stopping in time. It did not seem as if the car was going to take any action to stop on its own. The car was following at 2 car lengths. Maybe I hit the brakes at the same time as the car. Don't know.


----------

